# Hair Repair



## Mabelle (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Ladies
I need some help with recommendations for products to help repair my hair! 

Here's the story. I used to have dark brown hair with a bleached and occasionally colored panel.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(i dont usually look this bitchy)
I had been doing this at home for about a year and a bit.

Then i decided to go red. My salon screwed up my hair ROYALLY which resulted in two "cover up" quick fix dye jobs. About 2 months later, i stripped the fix it colour to achieve my desired shade of red.








Now, i've been dying my hair this colour for about a year, and it's prety dry and damaged. I have some split ends all over, but the worst part is the section that was previously bleached! There's breakage going on, and its making me crazzzzy.

I've been treating it with different products (mostly sebastine penetrate protein treatment) but it doesn't seem to make much of a difference. Do you have any suggestions as to something i could try? I'm desperate!!

I know a good haircut would help a lot, but i REALLY don't want one because 1. ive been trying to grow my hair out for so long
and 2. This summer i got an awful tattoo (on the back of my neck) that im having removed. I want to keep it covered, and i'm afraid a stylist would take off too much.
 Anyway, any advice would be wonderful. Thank you!

p.s sry about the large images


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 11, 2009)

Kronos Phyx Overnight Repair Masque - Review | Specktra.Net

This.
I love it.
It's amazing.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 11, 2009)

Even a trim would really help your hair. I know this is weird, but I use a Dove intensive body cream wash as conditioner. It has so much oil in it and I noticed a difference in a couple of washes.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for you're suggestion shimmer, but i cant really afford the 105$ right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I was willing to pay up to about 50$ canadian. 

And Thank you too Simply Elegant, i think i might buck up and get a trim if i can't find anything. I would be all over the Dove body cream, but i have some beef with Dove, and have decided not to support them/purchase from them anymore.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 11, 2009)

Anything heavily oil based should work as well.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you!
I dyed my hair last weekend (i have to do it about once a month) and always treat it after i wash out the dye. I didn't have my protiene stuff at hand, so i used olive oil. It made my hair feel awful. My ends looked all ragged the next day and i don't know why that is. Maybe i did something wrong?

I'll try looking for an oil based product though. thank you.

Has anyone tried Bedhead's dumb blonde? I've heard it's to help reconstruct hair, or help with chemically treated hair?


----------



## Jessica0984 (Feb 11, 2009)

Aveda Damage Remedy Restructuring Treatment. It says leave it on for 2-5 mins but I leave it on for 15. Aphogee treatment for damaged hair is the best but it has to be done in a salon as it dries it makes your hair extremely brittle and it has to be washed out carefully or it will break your hair as well. It does last six weeks though and it was the only thing that stopped all of my breakage from when I melted my hair when I was 16.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 11, 2009)

I saw this aphogee stuff on folica and was wondering about it (it got good reviews), but if it couldn mess my hair up worse, i dont want to chance it. What do you mean if you don't wash it out carefully it could break more?
I'll try to find a salon that uses it! Thanks.

I'll look into the aveda product.


----------



## CherryAcid (Feb 11, 2009)

My hair has been every colour under the sun and was pretty dammaged at one point.  Now im blonde and my hair is in great condition. What do i use?  Well i have regular trims every six to eight weeks.  But i use L'Oreal Pro Intense Repair Masque(There is a stronger absolute repair too) every other wash.  And no more than twice a week i used Redken Anti Snap.  This stuff is amazing you only need a coin sized amount so it lasts for ages.  You have to be careful not to use it too much though as it is so loaded with protein it will make your hair brittle.


----------



## pinkstar (Feb 11, 2009)

Kerastase!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Feb 11, 2009)

First off check any and all of your hair products to see if there is _*Mineral Oil*_ or _*Glycerin*_ in them - as these two culprits will ruin your color as they will, literally eat/strip the color off of your hair follicle and, eventually, leave it dull looking over time.

Your hair is dark enough to get away with this, but you may try an Avocado pack applied to your hair, or egg whites, and if you're really daring Mayonnaise. 

Actually, skip the mayo you're not that desperate! 

Really, though, I would use your fav conditioner that has plenty of Panthenol in it and simply leave it on overnight.

Do not overly shampoo your hair and keep in mind that basic conditioners are enough to cleanse your hair on light washing days. before you even put shampoo or conditioner to your head - Simply massage your wet scalp to get those fabulous oils on your finger tips and massage those natural sebum oils onto the ends of your hair under the warm water!

Then you may then apply your regular routine shampoo or conditioner to cleanse or condition.

If you can get those essential fatty oils to the ends of your hair that's half the battle - people often times do this by simply brushing the hair.

As far as breakage is concerned - do invest in a satin head wrap or cap that you may put your hair in at night while you sleep or, even better, a satin pillow case so that your hair slips over the material more easily.

You'd be surprised as to how much breakage is caused by your pillow case! Trust me...on this I am an authority!

If you look at my profile pic you'll see that that is...my real hair. I'm an entertainer, and I'm not too fond of wigs at all - so my hair is _everything_ when it comes to my image and craft! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My waves are all roller set and it's highlighted to the hilt. So it needs superior care, but I don't spend a fortune doing it.

The Protein packs are good, but don't be fooled into thinking they're not working as well as you'd like. Sometimes when you use them and leave them on for long periods of time the hair follicles will become overly saturated with the protein molecules and your hair will feel "Crispy" or stiff - like you can't even get a brush through it for several days until your hair adjusts or balances out the protein levels you administered. 

It's O.K. though, it's working! Just don't do severe protein packing several days before important events!

Leave-in type conditioners applied only to the ends of your hair is good as well. Be careful with oily based conditioners, though, like things with Jojoba oils in them and the like - so your skin doesn't break out from them.

I'm not a big fan of V05 hot oil treatments either - they're great in a pinch for instant gratification, but in the long run your hair will become dull, and you'll need silicone based products to give you your shine back.

Also, and this is, probably, the best tip if not a friendly reminder! 
Eat plenty of *Plain* *Lowfat Yogurt* in your diet if you are able to do so, as this will make your hair and nails grow like weeds and your skin look fabulous!


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkstar* 

 
_Kerastase!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CherryAcid* 

 
_My hair has been every colour under the sun and was pretty dammaged at one point.  Now im blonde and my hair is in great condition. What do i use?  Well i have regular trims every six to eight weeks.  But i use L'Oreal Pro Intense Repair Masque(There is a stronger absolute repair too) every other wash.  And no more than twice a week i used Redken Anti Snap.  This stuff is amazing you only need a coin sized amount so it lasts for ages.  You have to be careful not to use it too much though as it is so loaded with protein it will make your hair brittle._

 
^^ thank you both for your suggestions! next time i go to my hair store (tomorrow?) i'll take a look at those products!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_First off check any and all of your hair products to see if there is *Mineral Oil* or *Glycerin* in them - as these two culprits will ruin your color as they will, literally eat/strip the color off of your hair follicle and, eventually, leave it dull looking over time.

Your hair is dark enough to get away with this, but you may try an Avocado pack applied to your hair, or egg whites, and if you're really daring Mayonnaise. 

Actually, skip the mayo you're not that desperate! 

Really, though, I would use your fav conditioner that has plenty of Panthenol in it and simply leave it on overnight.

Do not overly shampoo your hair and keep in mind that basic conditioners are enough to cleanse your hair on light washing days. before you even put shampoo or conditioner to your head - Simply massage your wet scalp to get those fabulous oils on your finger tips and massage those natural sebum oils onto the ends of your hair under the warm water!

Then you may then apply your regular routine shampoo or conditioner to cleanse or condition.

If you can get those essential fatty oils to the ends of your hair that's half the battle - people often times do this by simply brushing the hair.

As far as breakage is concerned - do invest in a satin head wrap or cap that you may put your hair in at night while you sleep or, even better, a satin pillow case so that your hair slips over the material more easily.

You'd be surprised as to how much breakage is caused by your pillow case! Trust me...on this I am an authority!

If you look at my profile pic you'll see that that is...my real hair. I'm an entertainer, and I'm not too fond of wigs at all - so my hair is everything when it comes to my image and craft! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My waves are all roller set and it's highlighted to the hilt. So it needs superior care, but I don't spend a fortune doing it.

The Protein packs are good, but don't be fooled into thinking they're not working as well as you'd like. Sometimes when you use them and leave them on for long periods of time the hair follicles will become overly saturated with the protein molecules and your hair will feel "Crispy" or stiff - like you can't even get a brush through it for several days until your hair adjusts or balances out the protein levels you administered. 

It's O.K. though, it's working! Just don't do severe protein packing several days before important events!

Leave-in type conditioners applied only to the ends of your hair is good as well. Be careful with oily based conditioners, though, like things with Jojoba oils in them and the like - so your skin doesn't break out from them.

I'm not a big fan of V05 hot oil treatments either - they're great in a pinch for instant gratification, but in the long run your hair will become dull, and you'll need silicone based products to give you your shine back.

Also, and this is, probably, the best tip if not a friendly reminder! 
Eat plenty of *Plain* *Lowfat Yogurt* in your diet if you are able to do so, as this will make your hair and nails grow like weeds and your skin look fabulous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Woa! thats a lot of information! Thank you so much.
I have satin pillow cases, and i dont "over shampoo" (i wash it every other day with a bit of product. 
I'm not brave enough to try the mayo (it sounds/ looks too gross) but i might try the avacado or egg whites! 


Thanks a lot ladies


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Feb 11, 2009)

Your Hair, actually, looks pretty Fabulous!

It looks very healthy and shiny!  

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the color and cut!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 11, 2009)

I love these conditioning treatments:

Fekkai Protein RX Treatment Mask
Eufora Urgent Repair Replenishing Treatment
Redken Heavy Cream Deep Treatment

Good luck finding something that works for you.  All 3 of the above I have used long term over a couple of years and love them.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Your Hair, actually, looks pretty Fabulous!

It looks very healthy and shiny!  

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the color and cut!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you. The colour is a little redder right now, and quite a bit longer. I think this was right after a treatment. When i treat my hair it feels nice for a wash or two, then back to normal. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I love these conditioning treatments:

Fekkai Protein RX Treatment Mask
Eufora Urgent Repair Replenishing Treatment
Redken Heavy Cream Deep Treatment

Good luck finding something that works for you.  All 3 of the above I have used long term over a couple of years and love them._

 
Thank you. I'll add these to the list of products to look at!


----------



## Lyssah (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkstar* 

 
_Kerastase!_

 
I second that!!!!! It's amazing stuff! Worth the price.

Btw, your hair does look gorgeous and very healthy... mine looks so frazzled compared to yours!!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I love these conditioning treatments: 
Fekkai Protein RX Treatment Mask_

 
I 2nd this!  I love his line.  Try one of the trial kits.  I know Bath and Body Works had them on sale for $20.  It's a shampoo, conditioner, and mask.  I personally like the Technician Color Care line.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_I second that!!!!! It's amazing stuff! Worth the price.

Btw, your hair does look gorgeous and very healthy... mine looks so frazzled compared to yours!!_

 
the store iw net to didnt carry it, but she recommended something else and said it was the strongest reconstructer so to say

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I 2nd this!  I love his line.  Try one of the trial kits.  I know Bath and Body Works had them on sale for $20.  It's a shampoo, conditioner, and mask.  I personally like the Technician Color Care line._

 
I live in MTl, as far as i know, we dont have bath and body works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





If this stuff doesn't work (i forget what its called) i think im gonna get that aphogee stuff when im in ontario (sally's carries it and mtl is without one.)


----------



## ruthless (Feb 15, 2009)

For daily shampoo/conditioner I SWEAR by bumble and bumble coconut. I decided to go from dark DARK brown to blonde and had my hair stripped and bleached this past summer. I ended up with cotton candy hair that no amount of protein reconstructor could cure, it wasn't until I went back to brown that I was able to get some of the condition back.

Even though you don't want it cut, I really think you should get the ends dusted, if only to stop breakage. The conditioner for B & B is close to 30 bucks a bottle Canadian but so worth it. I've spent thousands literally in my life and I keep coming back to it. You can buy lil sample bottles too, if you like. I also reccomend Ferouk silk therapy as a leave in.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the suugestion. Ive heard a lot about B&B. If i ever find it here i'll pick it up.

BTW the stuff i used is by AG. So far, pretty good. not great


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 17, 2009)

Mabelle, my hair was also pretty damaged till couple of days back .. All the re-bonding and colouring had taken their toll ... My hair is naturally wavy, smooth and really silky ... After all the product usage, it had become pretty rough and looked kinda burned out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I bought Loreal Matrix Intense Repair Masque couple of days back. It's a medium-sized tub and since I bought it off a Salon, I got it for lesser than the retail price. After some usage, I can see my hair getting back to its regular shiny and silky texture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You could try any of the Intense Repair Masque's available. HTH


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 17, 2009)

i use the matrix sleek look intense conditioning mask. i use it every other time i wash my hair and my used to be damaged hair is nice and smooth and it doesn't seem to break as much


----------



## Jessica0984 (Feb 17, 2009)

Aphogee has many products, One of them is a liquid reconstructor and when you apply it you comb it through and then sit under a hair dryer which makes the hair super hard and brittle. Then you have to wash it out with the water turned on low as to not break your hair. Afterward you can apply aphogee balancing moisturizer after the protein treatment. I can definately say I have used tons of conditioners, reconstructors and this was the only thing that worked when I had tons of breakage. Kerastase can't even do what this stuff does.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Mabelle, my hair was also pretty damaged till couple of days back .. All the re-bonding and colouring had taken their toll ... My hair is naturally wavy, smooth and really silky ... After all the product usage, it had become pretty rough and looked kinda burned out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought Loreal Matrix Intense Repair Masque couple of days back. It's a medium-sized tub and since I bought it off a Salon, I got it for lesser than the retail price. After some usage, I can see my hair getting back to its regular shiny and silky texture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You could try any of the Intense Repair Masque's available. HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Ohh awesome! i know i can find this easily enough. Thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica0984* 

 
_Aphogee has many products, One of them is a liquid reconstructor and when you apply it you comb it through and then sit under a hair dryer which makes the hair super hard and brittle. Then you have to wash it out with the water turned on low as to not break your hair. Afterward you can apply aphogee balancing moisturizer after the protein treatment. I can definately say I have used tons of conditioners, reconstructors and this was the only thing that worked when I had tons of breakage. Kerastase can't even do what this stuff does._

 
I had looked it up on Folica and was most interested in the products you mentioned. They seem to be dirt cheap on there, so i might just order them soon. I'd prefer to buy them in person though, and i'm having trouble finding them... or anyone thats heard of Aphogee!
Im going to Toronto soon, where they have a Sally's (which is supposed to carry it) so i'm goingto see if i can just buy the products there. 


I know i need a trim, but i want to put it off for as long as possible! I have bad luck with stylists and really cant risk too short of a cut!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 18, 2009)

Do let us know finally what works for you though


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Feb 18, 2009)

I am the QUEEN of hair repair.  As many know I have platinum blonde hair and it looks great, but only because of how well I take care of it after a "chemical haircut" that happened years ago (basically all my hair broke off after a rather harsh couple days)

Heres what you need:

Protein Based conditioner and shampoo (I like Bedhead Dumb Blonde)
Protein Based Deep conditioner (I like Joico K-Pack)
Moisturizing Shampoo and Deep Conditioner (I like Redken All Soft Heavy Cream I think its called)
Heat Protector for styling ( I like Artecs Hot styles ironing cream)
A wide tooth comb
Leave in conditioner (I like Redken Anti-snap)

Get a trim first to get any dead ends off
Alternate between moisturizing shampoo and conditioner and protein shampoo conditioner
Try to lay off shampooing your hair every day, I only wash my hair at most twice a week, and it made a HUGE difference.  After about a week your scalp adjusts and produces less oil so you won't look greasy, but if you can't do that make sure you dont shampoo every single day.
Use either or deep conditioner at least once a week

Dont use protein all the time it will strengthen your hair but too much will make it brittle, you need to add moisture as well.

Use a wide tooth comb to GENTLY comb the conditioner through your hair to evenly coat every strand.  After you get out of the shower only use a wide tooth comb, your hair is the weakest when it is wet.

DO NOT towel dry your hair and try not to wrap it up in a towel on top of your head, this pulls the hair making it likely to snap.  Instead blot excess moisture with a towel, and wrap the towel around your head and hair leaving it down if that makes sense.

Try not to blow dry your hair if you straighten with an iron, I wash my hair the night before, let it dry, and then straighten in the morning.  This will take A LOT of stress off your hair.

USE THERMAL PROTECTION FOR HEAT STYLING!!! If you straighten, it is better to straighten small sections at a time (an inch or two) slower than to run it over bigger sections quickly because chances are you are going to do the same sections over and over.

Dont put your hair in a pony tail the same place every day, especially when you go to sleep, it is better to put it in a braid or a really loose bun.

If your really serious a satin pillow case helps to minimize damage.

I hope that helps! It might be extreme for what you need but for anyone else looking to greatly improve their hair, this is the way to go. I would not have one strand of hair if I didnt do this


----------



## ruthless (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxsgtigressxx* 

 
_I am the QUEEN of hair repair.  As many know I have platinum blonde hair and it looks great, but only because of how well I take care of it after a "chemical haircut" that happened years ago (basically all my hair broke off after a rather harsh couple days)

Heres what you need:

Protein Based conditioner and shampoo (I like Bedhead Dumb Blonde)
Protein Based Deep conditioner (I like Joico K-Pack)
Moisturizing Shampoo and Deep Conditioner (I like Redken All Soft Heavy Cream I think its called)
Heat Protector for styling ( I like Artecs Hot styles ironing cream)
A wide tooth comb
Leave in conditioner (I like Redken Anti-snap)

Get a trim first to get any dead ends off
Alternate between moisturizing shampoo and conditioner and protein shampoo conditioner
Try to lay off shampooing your hair every day, I only wash my hair at most twice a week, and it made a HUGE difference.  After about a week your scalp adjusts and produces less oil so you won't look greasy, but if you can't do that make sure you dont shampoo every single day.
Use either or deep conditioner at least once a week

Dont use protein all the time it will strengthen your hair but too much will make it brittle, you need to add moisture as well.

Use a wide tooth comb to GENTLY comb the conditioner through your hair to evenly coat every strand.  After you get out of the shower only use a wide tooth comb, your hair is the weakest when it is wet.

DO NOT towel dry your hair and try not to wrap it up in a towel on top of your head, this pulls the hair making it likely to snap.  Instead blot excess moisture with a towel, and wrap the towel around your head and hair leaving it down if that makes sense.

Try not to blow dry your hair if you straighten with an iron, I wash my hair the night before, let it dry, and then straighten in the morning.  This will take A LOT of stress off your hair.

USE THERMAL PROTECTION FOR HEAT STYLING!!! If you straighten, it is better to straighten small sections at a time (an inch or two) slower than to run it over bigger sections quickly because chances are you are going to do the same sections over and over.

Dont put your hair in a pony tail the same place every day, especially when you go to sleep, it is better to put it in a braid or a really loose bun.

If your really serious a satin pillow case helps to minimize damage.

I hope that helps! It might be extreme for what you need but for anyone else looking to greatly improve their hair, this is the way to go. I would not have one strand of hair if I didnt do this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Great advice, I agree! Since I broke down and spent the money on B & B i've been able to pretty much shampoo daily and not suffer any ill effects-I hate not shampooing, so this was pretty cool for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I too own a satin pillowcase


----------

